# I'm new so here is an introduction :]



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello, my name is Sarah, I am 19 and from wisconsin, usa. I joined the forum because i have lots of questions about my mice, and love finding new things to try with them, like housing or treats. I started liking mice when i was in 5th grade when my teacher taught my class how to take care of them. She let me take three little ones home, and since then they have passed away, but just before christmas this year i bought myself two little feeder mice, somewhat out of pity even thought i have no problem with there being feeder mice, and since then i added 5 new mice..one of which was a male who caused mayhem in the cage. I now have 12 females, and 10 males. Professor the male i bough back then is separated completely, and the other males are all litter mates. I haven't seen them fight once, and they have no signs of abuse so i allow them to stay together. Its a big happy family, and i hope to make it a bigger happy family if i can find a couple of satin mice. If someone in my area has any ideas on where to get some that would be awesome.

This is Fifle :] Can someone help me figure out his coloring? He is a light grayish blue color with red eyes.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! 

I think he might be a dove, a black mouse with the pink eye dilution. It might help if we saw his parents!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I will put pictures of his parents on here but i don't think it will help. He was completely random.

His father was Professor










and his mother was Brain :]










which got me this: 









It is no help that i don't have a detailed background of either of their gene pool...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum  Fifle definitely looks like a dove mouse  The professor is a beautiful colour - is he a yellow/red?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!
Looks like a dove to me


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind welcomes :]

I'm not sure exactly what he is, but i know he had red babies with tiger who is red along with some that are less red and more yellow. Cheese, Mac, and Noodles are the girls. Peanut Butter and a no namer...I don't know what to call him. I can show more pictures if you like :]


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

jujubee18 said:


> Thank you all for the kind welcomes :]
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what he is, but i know he had red babies with tiger who is red along with some that are less red and more yellow. Cheese, Mac, and Noodles are the girls. Peanut Butter and a no namer...I don't know what to call him. I can show more pictures if you like :]


I love their names!! That is ace!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! My faves often get named after things I like to eat. I had a series ( grandma , mom, daughter) of lovely agouti does that were Muffin, Cookie, Cupcake. Then there was Creampuff...the list could be quite long...

Where in Wisc. do you live?


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I live right outside of madison :]

My boyfriend named the little girls because he is obsessed with mac and cheese.

Peanut butter was my idea, because he just look like a creamy little morsel of peanut butter.

I know what you mean with the naming animals after food. My chocolate lab is named Godiva, I had a leopard gecko named Baby Ruth, and my cat whose name is Jujubee...

these are the girls: [excuse their appearance for some reason they were sleeping under the water bottle and their fur looks a little weird...
from left to right: cheese, noodles, and mac.








noodles, cheese, mac.









The boys:

peanut butter








the no namer


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in Mpls.; if you are up for a road trip I'd be happy to supply you with satins and all the advice you'd want. I've been breeding American mice for about 12 years now, and if you scan some of my posts, you'll see what I have. Let's talk!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

You are so friendly :]
I'd love to stop by to visit and find new family members, but unfortunately my cousin just called with an accidental litter...
which means im at a full house again -_-
I will definitely stay in contact with you though I'd love to have a few little satins someday ...they are so beutiful


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

I am neuro (not my real name- LOL) and have had mice for almost 2 years now. I have been chatting on various sites and have decided to start breeding sometime in the next year. I currently have 15 mice (no breeding quality) 4 boys, 11 girls. I think I will be breeding either Tri Rex (frizzie), blue rex (frizzie), or english brindles (sex linked). My other project would be to breed mice that look like wind mice, but are not...long story involved there, and I am not 100% sure this is a project I will pursue. I would like to show in the future and might be starting a club with other local enthusiasts soon. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

sounds cool!! nice to meet you too :]


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

LOL- I am sorry, I thought this was the new people thread- thought 2 pages was a bit short! But all the same- HI!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hi back XD and no worries it took me a little while to figure out as well :]


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

Is your name from Drag Race by any chance? If it isn't, then never mind.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I was thinking his name was from an anime. I'm kind of a Japanese culture guru.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

LOL- if you were asking me, neither. It is a long long story that started with an odd conversation in high school with a geeky buddy of mine. A lot of people think it is from Ghost Busters as well, but it has more to do with a 'imagined' evolutionary branch. Goes something like this:
Most people think that humans (**** sapiens) evolved from monkeys, but what would you get if you evolved from a cat? **** Zool, the smarter race of humans.  And at the time I was pursuing becoming a Neuropsychiatrist, and took on the nick 'Neurozool'...and thats the short bit...geeky I know.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds awesome to me :] Always fun to make up alternative worlds...


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

Who says that alternative?


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Very true...Maybe i'm in the alternative world....one of them has to be alternative  and you yourself said it isn't your real name...
so what is you name in this world?


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

I try not to mix the online world with the real one- mainly because you never really know who you are talking too, and there are weird people out there. I do let people I trust know my name, but I don't often post it in forums, or on my email. I have had stalkers in the past, and I would like to not relive that. I am female though, as my nick does often lead to confusion. You can call me Neuro, it is shorter and most people find it easier to type.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Understood :] Again nice to meet you.


----------

